# Problème contrat de travail



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:01)

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je me permets de vous écrire afin de vous demander conseil.

Je commence en tant qu assistante maternelle cela fait seulement 10 jours mais j ai déjà un souci avec un contrat. Si vous pouviez m éclairer ce serait gentil

Voici mon cas :

J ai rencontré les parents en novembre et décembre pour discuter des modalités d accueil.

Nous avons signé un contrat d engagement réciproque avec les termes suivants :
- 31h par semaine
- 38 semaines par an

Et voici les horaires qui étaient prévus :

- semaine 1 : Lundi-Mardi-Mercredi-Jeudi : 6h00-13h45
- semaine 2 : Lundi-Mardi-Jeudi-Vendredi : 6h00-13h45

Et que la maman 4 fois dans la mois a des horaires différents et que du coup je n aurai le petit qu à 10h30 mais qu il partira quand même à 13h45

Nous nous sommes vus le 26/12 pour signer le contrat. J avais édité 2 contrats sur le site pajemploi on en a rempli un ensemble en reprenant les termes du contrat d engagement.

Le 04/01 la maman me dépose l enfant pour sa première journée d adaptation et me dit avoir changé les horaires et qu ils m’ont rajouté 30 min chaque jour donc au lieu de terminer à 13h45 je termine à 14h15 et maintenant quand la maman commence plus tard elle me dépose l enfant à 10h30 mais peut revenir au plus tard à 18h45 car le papa ne sera pas renouvelle de son contrat de travail qu il a actuellement.

Elle me ramène donc le deuxième contrat qu ils avaient ramené chez eux et effectivement après vérification sur le contrat qu ils m ont ramenés ils ont écrit 33h par semaine et non plus 31h par semaine comme moi j avais indiqué sur le contrat qu on avait rempli ensemble chez moi.

Je souhaitais savoir qu elles étaient mes démarches ou le recours que je pouvais avoir car les parents ne m ont pas informé de ce changement d horaires en amont.

D autant plus que j ai un contrat de prévu à partir d avril que j avais fait en fonction des horaires de celui-ci et que cela me mets en porte-à-faux pour mon autre contrat d avril.

Merci à vous par avance


----------



## nounou ohana (Mercredi à 22:08)

çà ne sent pas bon du tout dès le départ. 

Votre exemplaire contrat est le bon vous vous faite entendre et surtout RESPECTER. 

A votre place j'insiste auprès du parent pour lui dire :
les horaires sont celles convenues au départ et mentionnées au contrat


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:11)

Merci pour votre reponse

Le problème c est qu ils ont gardé MON exemplaire ou était indiqué 31h et ils m ont donné le leur où il est indiqué 33h


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:16)

Bonsoir

Ben vous aller rien pouvoir faire vue que vous n avez pas en votre possession le premier contrat ou il était indiqué 31 h  donc aucune preuve pour prouvé que les parents on changer les horaires sans vous consultez

A l avenir quand vous remplissez un contrat avec des parents toujours le faire en 2 exemplaires sur le champs en aucun cas les parents doivent partir avec votre exemplaire

Pourquoi ça vous coince avec le futur 2 ieme contrat ?


----------



## nounou ohana (Mercredi à 22:21)

halala ne jamais jamais donner son exemplaire contrat. 
Vous êtes en période d'essais au moins?


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:22)

Merci pour votre réponse 

J ai quand même le contrat d engagement réciproque où il est indiqué 31h 
Ça ne peut pas servir de base ?


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:22)

Oui je suis encore en période d essai
Cela ne fait qu une semaine que j ai l enfant en accueil


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:24)

Le côté positif c est qu ils vous on pas baisser les heures mais augmenter

Pourquoi ça vous gêne avec le futur 2 ieme contrat ?


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 22:24)

Vous n'avez pas signé un contrat vide quand même en leur laissant le soin de le remplir?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:25)

Une question me viens à l esprit le contrat qu il on ramener chez eux et ou ils on changer le volume horaire vous l avez signer vierge ?


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 22:26)

Si les nouveaux termes ne vous vont pas, vous leur spécifié que vous ne pouvez pas signer le contrat en ces termes , que de plus deux contrats ne peuvent être signés avec des données différentes donc vous refaites le contrat selon les termes du départ et ils proposent un avenant au contrat initial pour faire une modification des horaires et du nombre d'heures. Avenant que vous pourrez bien sûr refuser.


----------



## nounou ohana (Mercredi à 22:27)

ils ont rajouté des heures mais du coup ils ont aussi dû modifier le salaire, parce que sue le contrat pajemploi le taux horaire est noté..

moi perso je vais vous donner un conseil

Mettez un terme à ce contrat le plus vite possible çà ne sent pas bon pour la suite.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:29)

Nounou 22 le soucis c est que le 1 er contrat la postante la laisser aux PE donc rien ne prouve l existence de ce contrat


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:29)

J ai un agrément pour 3 enfants 

Le premier que j ai dû lundi au vendredi de 8h à 17h

Le deuxième celui dont je vous ai parlé avec les horaires qui étaient prevus 4 jours de 6h-13h45

J ai un troisième contrat qui commence en mars seulement 3 jours l’es lundi mardi et jeudi

Entre temps je suis devenue tata et pour dépanner mon frère je pouvais garder sa fille l’es mercredi et vendredis car je n avais jamais 3 enfants et les mardis et jeudis de 14h que l’on frère commence son travail vu que l autre enfant partait à 13h45

Sauf que maintenant je ne peux plus garder la fille de mon frère vu qu ils m ont modifié mes horaires 

Et oui malheureusement j ai signé un contrat vide en faisant confiance aux parents. Chose qui m a bien servi de leçon et que je ne ferai plus


----------



## nounou ohana (Mercredi à 22:34)

rompez en période d'essais . 
Vous prévenez les parents, avec de la chance ils reviennent à la raison, autrement vous ne perdez rien. Désolée pour vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:34)

Aïe aïe aïe... vous êtes consciente de votre erreur d avoir signé un contrat vierge c est déjà une bonne chose , SURTOUT ne  le refaite JAMAIS
Une période d essai et noter au contrat ? 
Les PE on calculer une nouvelle mensualisation suite à l augmentation des heures ?


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:35)

Merci
Je vais en parler demain avec la maman quand elle viendra récupérer son enfant


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:36)

JAMAIS je ne referai cette bêtise ça c est sur et certain

Non sur le contrat le taux horaire est identique aux 31h


----------



## MeliMelo (Mercredi à 22:38)

olala vous êtes la 2e ass mat dernièrement qui donnez le contrat aux parents... A ne pas faire. Toujours faire un contrat en deux exemplaires, signés des deux partis... Les parents auraient dû vous proposer un avenant que vous auriez pu refuser. Ca ne sent pas très bon dès le départ. Moi je ne m'embêterai pas avec cette famille, je lui dirai que j'ai déjà pris un engagement ailleurs et que soit ils restent sur le 1e contrat que l'on refait en double exemplaire, soit je romps la période d'essai. Ce qui vous permettrait de garder votre prochain contrat.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:38)

Faite une grosse mise au point avec la maman demain 

Mauvaise mensualisation
Changement des horaires sans vous prévenir 

Ça sent rien de bon avec ses PE , surtout imposer vous


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 22:40)

Dites aux parents que cela ne vous convient pas, que vous leur avez fait confiance et qu'ils ont rempli le second contrat seuls...que celui ci ne respecte pas le premier contrat et que le fait d'avoir rempli le second contrat différemment du premier rend le contrat caduque car les deux exemplaires du contrat doivent être identiques en tous points . Dites aux parents de ramener les deux exemplaires et re signer les contrats ensembles avec les bons horaires, c'est à dire ceux de départ...
Et en effet signer un contrat vide c'est plus que risquer ....vous l'avez bien compris et je pense que vous ne referez pas l'erreur deux fois. Vous commencez, vous avez voulu faire confiance, je comprends....on a toutes débutées également et on a tous et toutes appris de nos erreurs 😉


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:40)

Ça marche. Je vais lui dire c est soit on revient sur le contrat initial que nous avions convenu soit j arrête le contrat vendredi soir étant encore dans la période d essai


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:42)

Oui j ai voulu faire confiance. On s était rencontrés plusieurs fois le courant était très bien passé. Mais c est sur que c est terminé. Je vais discuter avec la maman comme vous m avez dit lui indiquant que les 2 contrats ne sont pas conformes et que soit on revient sur ce que nous avions convenu dès le départ soit j arrête la


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 22:42)

J'espère que vous ne touchez pas d'are de pôle emploi car si vous rompez le contrat, cela s'apparentera à une démission et donc pas d'indemnité de pôle emploi pendant 4 mois minimum


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:43)

Non je ne touche pas de pôle emploi


----------



## Nounou 22 (Mercredi à 22:44)

C'est une bonne chose dans votre situation je dirai


----------



## Mimipoupina (Mercredi à 22:44)

Alors effectivement vous avez fait une grosse erreur mais bon au moins maintenant vous le savez ... les contrats avec les parents se signent TOUJOURS chez vous le 1er jour d'adaptation au plus tard , les deux exemplaires en même temps ! les parents repartent avec leur exemplaire signé et vous vous en gardez un chez vous, en aucun cas vous ne donnez un exemplaire non signer à emporter, tout se signe chez vous tout le temps ! 
Là effectivement à votre place j'expliquerai la maman que je ne peux pas poursuivre avec les horaires qu'ils ont décidé de changer donc soit je casse le contrat en période d'essai soit ils reviennent aux horaires prévus à l'engagement réciproque, par expérience des parents qui se permettent ce genre de choses sans votre accord ça n'augure rien de bon pour la suite 🤔


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:45)

Oui  c est déjà ça de gagné


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:49)

Si les parents son tordu il diront que le 1 er contrat existe pas ...

Tenez nous au courant de la suite 😉


----------



## Maelou (Mercredi à 22:50)

@Sandrine2572  j espère vraiment qu on en est pas là


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mercredi à 22:51)

J espère aussi pour vous  .... Mais il y a tellement de PE tordu , on voit passer beaucoup de cas sur le forum


----------



## MeliMelo (Mercredi à 22:53)

Oui remettre un contrat vierge signé, c'est comme remettre un chèque vierge signé.. En tout cas, ça prouve qu'ils ne sont pas honnêtes.


----------



## angèle1982 (Jeudi à 08:03)

FUYEZ ! dommage si vous touchez des ARES pôle emploi elles vont sauter pdt 4 mois ... période d'essai ou pas vous avez dépassé les 8 jours !!! ces PE là ne sont pas HONNêTES du tout çà ne sent pas bon ...


----------



## pommedamour26 (Jeudi à 08:13)

on ne signe jamais un contrat vide le contrat se signe ensemble et chacun repart avec son exemplaire avec les horaires notés et le montant du salaire à payer 
Puis moi un contrat qui part à 13h45 je ne prends pas comment il fait sa sieste ce petit il n'en fait pas?? et du coup faut le faire patienter en attendant les parents?? ben pas tjs facile puis s'il s'endort faut le réveiller pour le préparer franchement pas vraiment pratique


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 08:33)

une de mes collègue, d'une très grande gentillesse a pleuré pendant 2 jours la semaine dernière, en craignant pour la sécurité de sa famille.
Elle avait réservé une place pendant plusieurs mois, au moment de signer le contrat, quelques semaines avant le début du contrat, la maman veut faire une grande baisse d'heures, elle refuse, lui donne les 2 contrats signés uniquement par l'AM, et lui demande de réfléchir et que si elle se décide, la maman peut les compléter et les signer avant de les lui rendre.
Sans nouvelle de la maman, elle signe un autre contrat, un mois plus tard, la maman revient vers elle pour signer, elle lui dit que la place n'est plus disponible et le harcèlement commence, colère au téléphone, puis envois de plusieurs SMS de menaces "je vais te détruire...."
Cette PE lui était envoyé par une de ses ex employeur, qui est sa cousine.
Son exemployeur ne la soutient pas, ce qui me confirme, que bien souvent, les PE ne nous considèrent pas.
Cette AM est super gentille, elle accepte des contrats que beaucoup refusent, par exemple, ce matin, elle commence à 6h30, et ne comprend pas pourquoi sa gentillesse n'est pas toujours payée de retour, elle a payé le prix fort pour comprendre que la confiance se gagne.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 09:00)

bonjour, faut pas tout de suite crié à la trahison!!! vous avez affaire à des particuliers parents employeurs ils sont beaucoup à découvrir le métier et nous sommes bien placé nous même pour savoir que notre CCN est compliqué et très longue faut il encore que les PE sachent qu'elles existe.

A votre place je me braque pas, je leur donne un rdv sur un temps libre, ça prend même pas une heure, et expliqué leur que vous avez accepté de vous engager avec eux sur le planning noté sur l'engagement réciproque.

Le fait de leur avoir confier un contrat signé et non rempli est une grave erreur de votre part mais que vous pensiez qu'ils allaient s'en tenir à ce que vous avez convenus sur l'engagement réciproque.

Si ils changent les termes que vous vous êtes engagés sur l'ER il aurait fallu qu'ils vous présente un avenant et libre à vous de choisir si vous vous engagez ou non.

Expliquez leur aussi que vous avez accepté l'accueil parcequ'il correspondait au planning des autres accueillis hors,le nouveau planning qu'ils vous propose ne correspond pas.

Essayez comme ça déjà parceque rien ne dit que ces personnes sont de mauvaise foi juste pas informé de certaines choses comme vous quand vous avez signé un contrat vierge 

à partir de là, vous verrez si oui ou non ils sont de bonne foi


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 09:13)

Oulà!

A mon sens il va falloir rediscuter avec eux de toutes urgences car rien ne va.

1) Un contrat est signé en dernière page et chaque page paraphées des 2 parties ce qui démontre que tt le monde est OK avec le contenu ttes les pages. S'il y avait besoin après impression de modifier quelque chose il y aura au choix, soit une annotation manuscrite qui devra obligatoirement à nouveau signée des 2 parties, soit faire un Avenant lui aussi signé des 2 parties.
Donc non un Employeur, ni un salarié, ne peut décréter seul des modification du contrat. Il faut négociation et accord écrit sinon ce n'est pas valable.

2) Tu pourrais avoir le sentiment de ne pas avoir le choix car tu as commis l'erreur de laisser partir le PE avec le seul exemplaire signé de ta main sans en avoir toi même une copie mais la réalité c'est que fournir un contrat est la prérogative du PE, pas de l'AM. En l'absence de contrat, la relation de travail qui sera prouvée par tous les moyens (photo de l'enfant chez toi, témoignage des témoins qui l'ont vu chez toi, échange de mail ou SMS etc) est réputé en CDI, sans période d'essai et A TEMPS COMPLET c'est à dire 195h/mois. Ton PE a donc tout interêt à te fournir un contrat que tu puisses accepter de signer dans toutes ses clauses puisqu'il veut avec toi un temps partiel. Sinon si tu vas devant un tribunal il sera condamné à te payer 195h/mois depuis le début du contrat.

3) C'est un temps partiel avec planning mais avec recurrence, c'est OK, légallement cela te permet bien de compléter ce temps partiel A CONDITION que les semaines soient fixées au contrat type semaine A et semaine B sur semaine pair ou impair. Que les 4 fois dans le mois où tu acceptes qu'il n'arrive qu'à 10h30 (chez moi aucune arrivée après 9h30) soit le temps de travail sera payé quand même à partir de 6h (car tu ne peux completer avec un autre contrat), soit il y a une récurrence claire qui te permette de compléter.

Mon conseil est donc de lui rapeller la règle suivante qui s'applique à tout salarié: un temps partiel doit pouvoir être complété, il faut donc un contrat avec horaire à récurrence claire, accord entre les 2 parties, c'est pourquoi il est urgent de remettre à plat leur besoins pour voir s'ils sont compatibles avec tes besoins, rapport à tes autres contrats prévus ou autres obligations personnelles.

Si aucune entente n'est possible il leur faudra ou en rester au contrat signé des 2 parties, ou te licencier dans le respect du préavis en te remettant une lettre.

Mon conseil est de bien lire notre CCN et de ne pas hésiter à demander aux experimentés avant d'accepter un contrat car nos PE, souvent ignorent les lois en général, celles qui nous régissent en particulier. Ce n'est pas par malveillance mais si les choses ne sont pas bien expliquées dès le début les AMs se retrouvent gravement piégées dans une situation inextricable.


----------



## Mimipoupina (Jeudi à 09:16)

@nanny mcfee même si effectivement les parents employeurs ne connaissent pas les subtilités de notre CCN il y a quand même un minimum de respect à avoir envers sa future salariée et changer les termes d'un contrat sans même lui en parler avant ni lui demander son accord pour moi ça donne un peu le ton de la considération qu'ils vont avoir pour elle ...


----------



## Catie6432 (Jeudi à 09:26)

Je signe toujours mes contrats avant le début de la période d'adaptation pour une question d'assurance professionnelle. 
Ils sont signés à mon domicile conjointement avec les parents employeurs. 
Nous lisons toutes les pages ensemble et les paraphons toutes. 
Chacun repart avec son exemplaire du contrat de travail. Ils sont identiques au mot près. 
Et je ne me défais jamais de mon exemplaire original du contrat. 
Je suis tentée de ne pas croire à la possible bonne foi du parent employeur de la postante. Si c'était le cas, il aurait évoqué je pense les changements horaires oralement avec elle avant de bidouiller le contrat.


----------



## emmanou21 (Jeudi à 09:28)

Bonjour, si ça commence compliqué, ça va continuer compliqué,même avec de l'expérience c'est compliqué, car quand on dit quelque chose, ça vexe les parents et ça met un froid .


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 09:29)

Mimipoupina a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee même si effectivement les parents employeurs ne connaissent pas les subtilités de notre CCN il y a quand même un minimum de respect à avoir envers sa future salariée et changer les termes d'un contrat sans même lui en parler avant ni lui demander son accord pour moi ça donne un peu le ton de la considération qu'ils vont avoir pour elle ...


je suis d'accord avec vous, faut il encore que le PE pense qu'il fait mal

un PE une fois m'a dit << je pensais qu'en augmentant les horaires ça vous ferez plaisir>> je lui ai dis << oui ça aurait pue si on avait un petit contrat mais là, on est au max ect...>> 

hors mis ce parent,beaucoup pensent qu'en augmentant ça ne peut pas être refusé vu le tarif horaire comparé au leur lol mais bon!!! je généralise pas non et je pense qu'il faut attendre l'auteur du poste son retour


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 09:29)

Mimipoupina tu as raison mais n'oublions pas 2 points importants:

- il n'est pas si rare de découvrir en discutant avec eux, qu'eux mêmes, depuis le début de leur carrière ont des contrats  qui ne respectent pas les lois et ils l'ignorent, pensent qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. Etant malmenés, ils malmènent à leur tour, pas pour se venger mais juste pour répondre à leur besoin par rapport aux exigences de leur propre patron.

- la majorité des PE ne sont pas préparés à devenir des employeurs, ils se positionnent donc comme des consommateurs, des clients, qui pensent donc qu'ils ne s'engagent pas vraiment, qu'il est normal de ne payer que ce qu'ils consomment.

Reconnaissons que nous sommes à peu près la seule profession où le salarié se positionne aussi comme guide administratif, entretenant donc cette idée que nous serions comme des auto-entrepreneurs et non des salariés, une relation client-entreprise donc.

Nous avons tous et toutes commis des erreurs surtout à nos débuts, n'ayant pas forcément nous non plus integré tout ce que comporte un travail en multi-employeurs ET en simultanés, donc avant de m'agacer sur un PE, je commence par bien tout expliquer...
A un enfant on ne peut s’énerver s'il fait une bêtise sans savoir que sans est une, pour les adultes c'est pareil.


----------



## Catie6432 (Jeudi à 09:42)

Griselda. Nos parents employeur sont eux même salariés. J'imagine leurs têtes si leurs employeurs bidouillaient leurs contrats de travail comme bon leur semble. Un coup plus d'heures, un coup moins d'heures. Également, trouveraient ils normal de ne pas avoir un exemplaire de leur contrat de travail en temps de salariés ? Il ne faut pas toujours essayer de trouver des excuses aux gens. Il y a a mon sens un gros manque de respect là dessous.


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 09:53)

Catie, ma Mère a longtemps été Conseillère des Salariés, œuvrant en cas de litige et tu n'imagines pas le nombre de salariés floués gravement dans des entreprises qui ont pignon sur rue... et encore ceux là finissaient par se réveiller... souvent au moment où ils étaient lourdés méchamment, se rendant compte seulement là que depuis 5, 10 ou 20 ans pas de contrat, pas de planning fournis, pas de BS, paie diminuée de moitié sous prétexte qu'il n'y avait pas assez de chiffre d'affaire et j'en passe...

Sans compter les dingos: licencier une secrétaire sous prétexte qu'elle fait des fautes en écrivant ses documents mais l'employeur lui refusait le droit d'avoir un écran à son ordinateur pour qu'elle ne puisse pas voir le document qu'elle rédigeait, accroche toi bien, parce que ce sont des documents confidentiels!!! 
Ou bien licencier un ouvrier agricole pour faute lourde: vole! Il aurait "voler" de ... l'eau! En pleine vendange durant une canicule il osait s'octroyer le droit une fois par heure de boire de l'eau au robinet extérieur du château... mais que fait la Police???
On n'en pleure encore de rire tellement c'est hallucinant!

Je ne cherche pas d'excuses, mais je trouve en effet des explications possibles pour certains comportements, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il faille les accepter. Mais avant de s’énerver, on explique.


----------



## Chouchou301 (Jeudi à 09:54)

Bonjour, 

Les collègues ont tout dit et expliqué, je pense que vous ne referez pas l'erreur de "donner un chèque en blanc" à vos futurs PE.

Pour ce contrat, comme vous ne touchez pas de complément pôle emploi, mettez les choses sur la table avec ce PE : soit avant vendredi les choses sont régularisées, soit vous mettez fin au contrat en période d'essai (imprimez la rupture et présentez-lui la feuille, ça montrera votre détermination), vous leur avez fait confiance, la confiance est rompue. 
Soit vous repartez sur de bonnes bases (mais garderez toujours ce "couac" dans un coin de votre tête), soit c'est fini entre vous.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 10:00)

je dirais qu'il n'y a pas plus querelleurs que l'humain lol avant d'être assmat j'ai travaillé en entreprise, ça me rappelle le débat sur le travaille du dimanche, sur les réseaux sociaux tout le monde trouve ça aberrant mais les syndicats s'y sont mis... je me souviens de la fnac à l'époque que leur ******************************************************** voulait pas que le personnel travaille le dimanche et d'autres ont suivit

puis j'ai embauché dans une entreprise (prestataire) qui bossait pour les galeries lafayette 

et là!!!! j'étais choqué de voir que tout le personnel se battait pour travaillé le dimanche    du coup ils avaient donné ce "privilège"  (oui parceque c'était un privilège de bossé le dimanche)  aux anciens de l'entreprise !! suite à ça,j'ai bossé toujours en tant que prestataire pour d'autres entreprises qui ouvraient le dimanche et pareil!!!! certains employés ralaient de ne pas pouvoir bossé le dimanche

alors que dehors j'entendais crié au scandale et que les gens avaient le droit d'avoir leur repos 😂

je crois que l'humain s'est mis d'accord pour ne jamais être d'accord 🙄


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 10:24)

Je pense que l'erreur est de penser que tous mes salariés ont les mêmes envies et les mêmes besoins. 
Il y a peu, une caissière me disait qu'étant étudiante, ça l'arrangeait , de travailler le dimanche, surtout que la majoration de salaire est motivante pour beaucoup. 
Il y a le cas du conjoint qui travaille le dimanche, pompier,  infirmier ect...
Autant travailler en même temps que lui et profiter de sa présence en semaine...


----------



## ElisabethSom (Jeudi à 10:43)

Non mais même en n'y connaissant rien, comment un pe peut imposer de nouveaux horaires complètement différents ( finir à 18h45 au lieu de 13h45) sans se demandant si ça ne grbera pas l'ass mat ?
À ce niveau, ce n'est pas de l'incompétence,  désolée. ..


----------



## Catie6432 (Jeudi à 10:55)

Bien sûr griselda on s'explique. Mais dans notre métier nous nous expliquons une fois à l'entretien avec les familles, une fois à la signature du contrat, on explique la convention collective nationale ce qui n'est pas notre rôle, on explique a chaque changement de planning, visite de la tata ou mamie de l'enfant ... Bref, on passe sa vie à expliquer. On aimerai aussi que face à nous nos employeurs fassent l'effort de COMPRENDRE leurs obligations et respecter la loi. Concernant le post de notre collègue la ficelle est quand même grosse. Modifier le contrat de travail sans l'accord et la signature du salarié ! Franchement ! Des explications sont elles vraiment nécessaires pour penser à évoquer ses nouveaux besoins avec son salarié ?!


----------



## Maelou (Jeudi à 14:01)

Je vous remercie toutes d avoir pris le temps de me répondre 
J ai effectivement fait une grave erreur en donnant un contrat vierge signé et on ne m y reprendra plus

La maman m a téléphone ce matin pour me parler des congés de février et d avril 
J en ai profiter pour lui dire que je souhaitais qu on prenne un peu de temps à la transmission de 13h30 pour rediscuter du contrat et des horaires 

Elle m a demandé qu on en parle déjà là au tel
Quand je lui ai exposé le fait que de m avoir rajouté 30 min par jour sans m avertir m avait un peu contrarié car cela me mettait en défaut pour mon contrat d avril

Ce à quoi elle m a répondu que c est suite au non renouvellement du contrat de son mari car son contrat s arrête en avril et qu partir d avril il aura certainement un nouvel employeur donc de nouveaux horaires 

Je lui ai redis oui donc en avril on va encore changer et du coup ça ne sera pas encore pas les horaires que nous avions défini

Elle s est un peu braquée et m a dit qu elle allait en parler avec son mari car c est lui qui s occupait dès contrats

Ce midi elle est venue récupérer son fils c était très froid
Elle ne m a même pas demandé comment s était passé la matinée ni même s il avait bien mange

Elle m’a juste dit qu elle en avait parlé à son mari et savoir si j étais dispo pour qu on se voit demain vers 16-16h30 pour en discuter


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 14:06)

Elle est en tord et se permet d'être froide ...magique cette maman. Alors perso, ce serait tout vu après une telle attitude, l'idéal serait qu'ils rompent eux même le contrat. Celui ci aurait été signé et rempli le soir de l'entrevue, ils n'auraient pas pu le modifier à leur convenance sans passer par un avenant. Donc je trouve que de s'affranchir de l'accord de l'assmat pour un tel changement montre qu'ils ne sont absolument pas respectueux de votre personne. Ce n'est que mon avis personnel, mais je serai vous, je ferai en sorte demain d'être ferme et espérer ainsi un licenciement.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Jeudi à 14:12)

Maelou a dit: 


> Je vous remercie toutes d avoir pris le temps de me répondre
> J ai effectivement fait une grave erreur en donnant un contrat vierge signé et on ne m y reprendra plus
> 
> La maman m a téléphone ce matin pour me parler des congés de février et d avril
> ...


aïe!!! ça se braque grrr!!! bon! rester zen pro mais soyez ferme, préparé les textes de la CCN ou ça explique qu'il faut un avenant pour tout changement au contrat et que vous avez 3 mois pour y réfléchir

vous avez une organisation et ils se doivent de la respecter et tout ça avec diplomatie bien sur


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 14:18)

Hum, donc tu explique mais il semble que cette personne reste très auto-centrée sur ses besoins à elle sans comprendre qu'en proposant au départ un contrat à temps partiel (et donc moins bien payé en toute logique) elle ne peut disposer de potentiellement ton temps complet dans peut être quelques mois sans te le payer dès le départ... mon petit doigt me dit que tu as tout intérêt à ne pas poursuivre cette collaboration avec elle car je doute que ça se passe bien ensuite surtout avec la methode employée dès le début cela fait donc 2 précédents.

Je pense que je mettrais un terme tout de suite en lui disant que je pense qu'il y a eut erreur de casting, que leur besoins ne vont pas correspondre aux tiens et donc mieux vaut arreter là avant que bébé ne tisse un lien avec toi.

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il est important de garder à l'esprit lors du 1er entretient et au plus tard lors de la décision de travailler ensemble d'expliquer très clairement qu'alors toi l'AM tu t'engage à accueillir leur enfant jusqu'à ce qu'il entre à l'école selon ces horaires là établis aujourd'hui ensemble, qu'eux les PE en échange s'engagent à te payer pour cet accueil là jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école.
Si les PE évoque une possible modif' il faut être très claire qu'elle ne sera peut être pas possible, surtout si c'est un temps partiel au départ car tu chercheras alors à le completer, ou bien si les horaires ne rentreraient plus dans ta fourchette d'horaire tous contrats confondus.
En disant et expliquant ça aussi dans ton projet d'accueil que tu leur remet tu devrais t'éviter les petits malins qui ont une idée biaisée de ce qu'est un engagement, ils passeront leur chemin. Ceux qui n'y avaient juste pas reflechis ne pourront plus dire qu'ils n'avaient pas compris, cela fluidifie la discussion.


----------



## Chouchou301 (Jeudi à 15:28)

Ah elle est bien gentille cette PE d'être froide, c'est eux qui ne sont pas corrects, elle ferait mieux de changer de comportement, vous avez fait confiance, ils vous ont berné... une fois, pas deux ! 

Préparez votre lettre de démission signée pour l'entretien, et s'ils ne rectifient pas le tir en faisant un contrat comme prévu par l'engagement réciproque, ou s'ils essaient de vous embobiner (ou s'emportent), mettez la sur la table, et terminé ! 

Vous leur laissez une chance de remettre les choses en place, si ça ne passe pas, ne vous obstinez pas avec eux, ça ne présage rien de bon pour l'avenir du contrat... saisissez l'occasion d'en finir maintenant, sinon vous vous en mordrez les doigts.

Bon courage pour l'entretien (vous pouvez avoir quelqu'un, votre mari, une amie, qui restera dans la même pièce ? Parce que eux ils seront deux, se sentiront en force si vous êtes seule... et vu comme ils ont l'air "tordu"...)


----------

